# Getting tempted to go reel or greens



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello,

I barely start my bermuda lawn journey 6 months ago, 
I did the leveling using sand, apply prodiamine and cut twice a week with my new honda mower.

Lawn looks good. But like everyone says.. to take it to the next level i need to use reel or green mower. Which i want !! Lol

1. Should i focus on getting reel mower since my yard is only 2k?
2. Im getting a hard time looking for greens mower here at california, im searching craiglist, offer up and i dont see any thats around 500-1200 mark.

Im seeing 3 years old mcclane for 300 should i go for it??

Thank you all.

This site is very helpful. 
&#129303;


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Hello Pamboys09,
Not sure where in California you are located, but there is a company called Western Turf Equipment in Placentia, CA that currently has a couple of green mowers in your price range. I talked to Greg Chamberlain and he was willing to give me a deal. I too am looking for a greens mower. I currently have a McLane reel mower but will one day move over to a greens mower. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Francoix said:


> Hello Pamboys09,
> Not sure where in California you are located, but there is a company called Western Turf Equipment in Placentia, CA that currently has a couple of green mowers in your price range. I talked to Greg Chamberlain and he was willing to give me a deal. I too am looking for a greens mower. I currently have a McLane reel mower but will one day move over to a greens mower. Good Luck and keep us posted.


Thanks for the quick response, I live in Delano CA.
Hows the experience on McLane? And why switching to greens?.


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

I am happy with my McLane. I have used it for a year now and I get lots of complements on how low it cuts. I just ordered a roller and hope to start stripping soon.

The only honest answer I have for switching is the people I follow on YouTube (Reel Low Dad and Conner Ward) both rave about how great of a cut the Greens Mower can do. Reel Low Dad switched from a McLane to a Greensmaster, so did Connor. Hopefully others will jump in and give you better information.

Here is a picture of my lawn cut by a McLane


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Francoix said:


> I am happy with my McLane. I have used it for a year now and I get lots of complements on how low it cuts. I just ordered a roller and hope to start stripping soon.
> 
> The only honest answer I have for switching is the people I follow on YouTube (Reel Low Dad and Conner Ward) both rave about how great of a cut the Greens Mower can do. Reel Low Dad switched from a McLane to a Greensmaster, so did Connor. Hopefully others will jump in and give you better information.
> 
> Here is a picture of my lawn cut by a McLane


Nice lawn !!! Is that after mow?

Good to hear, im watching those too!! Lol
Shoot me a dm if your willing to sell your McLane! 😄
I think ill stick to reel for awhile since i only have 2k lawn lol.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Is this a great deal for a toro 1600?

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/293298348216806/?search_query=messaging_thread


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pamboys09 said:


> Is this a great deal for a toro 1600?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/293298348216806/?search_query=messaging_thread


Looks like it could be a good deal. The controls are one of the newer versions. Still the older Kawi engine. He said it starts but needs carb work. If your handy the carb work shouldn't take too much effort.

Hard to tell how much life is left on the reel and what shape the bedknife is in. Def could be a good deal though.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm gonna toss out there that I mow my 2.5k of bermuda with a 7-blade manual reel mower and the cut has been phenomenal. Dropped it to 3/4" and it's been great. My next step is going to be to add some weight to it.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Teej said:


> I'm gonna toss out there that I mow my 2.5k of bermuda with a 7-blade manual reel mower and the cut has been phenomenal. Dropped it to 3/4" and it's been great. My next step is going to be to add some weight to it.


It shows on your profile that you use a toro
Do they make manual real mowers? If not. What brand are you using?


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

See. This on facebook, is these good? I only know toro and jd for greens mower

If so how much is a good price for these?


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Also these , they asking for 700, but i need to pay for shipping

What do you guys think??


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna toss out there that I mow my 2.5k of bermuda with a 7-blade manual reel mower and the cut has been phenomenal. Dropped it to 3/4" and it's been great. My next step is going to be to add some weight to it.
> ...


Yep, I have a Toro rotary that I use on my front lawn and used to use on the back lawn. I bought an Earthwise 7-blade manual reel mower and it's been great.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Pamboys09 said:


> Also these , they asking for 700, but i need to pay for shipping
> 
> What do you guys think??


Questions:
- how much is shipping
- does it have grass bin
- what is the life on blades
- has it been serviced (oil, filter lube)
- have blades been sharpened/backlapped
- when was it last in use
- what is the model and serial numbers
- will you work on it or have a reliable resource to do so

Best of luck @Pamboys09


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Pamboys09 700 plus shipping is too much. That's a pretty old model.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Talk to Greg at Prairie Turf and tell him SCGrassman and Ware sent you.

They will send you a clean, FULLY serviced mower including bearings and all that stuff, and ship it to you for a reasonable price.

I can't speak to everybody's budget, but to me an $1850 mower in perfect condition is worth more to me than a $700 mower that needs work, especially if you have to pay shipping. You're now looking at an $1100-$1300 mower that needs work versus $1850-$2200 mower that runs like new and will need nothing for a long time besides oil and gas.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Talk to Greg at Prairie Turf and tell him SCGrassman and Ware sent you.
> 
> They will send you a clean, FULLY serviced mower including bearings and all that stuff, and ship it to you for a reasonable price.
> 
> I can't speak to everybody's budget, but to me an $1850 mower in perfect condition is worth more to me than a $700 mower that needs work, especially if you have to pay shipping. You're now looking at an $1100-$1300 mower that needs work versus $1850-$2200 mower that runs like new and will need nothing for a long time besides oil and gas.


Thanks !! I would definitely consider this.
Prairie Turf is on east correct.. im more concern on the shipping cost since i live on California.


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

Have you checked the numerous used turf equipment websites? I think you will find a better deal there and have a greater selection. This spring I purchased a JD 260C for $235 and it is in great condition. I will definitely give it a once-over this coming winter to ensure that everything is up to date, but for the price I feel like I got a great machine.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Pamboys09 I believe they're in the northern Midwest. Whatever you pay with shipping will be worth it from them. I paid $1850 delivered for one with 900 hours.


----------

